# Have you ever had a problem ordering from Swiss Chalet Delivery?



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

Just a quick poll.

Im curious who has had bad experiences with Swiss chalet *Delivery*

 Last night we had an order of swiss chalet come without $30 gift certificates however they were charged to the bill

 another time they were late but got the $50 order free no hastle

 a time before that the order was late but the delivery guy wanted to argue he had to call in as I would not "stood doon"

 I called to complain not only was my food late but unaceptably cold and asked for a manager she told me there were non on duty then i asked for a mailing adress for head office she said there wasnt a mailling adress I asked for her name she told me lets say jennifer for arguments sake.

 I called back 5 mins later they told me I was speaking to Michelle not jennifer for arguments sake and they gave me a writing address and switched me over to a supervisor who was on duty and they gave me a " sorry for the hastle cold dinner credit on top of the free dinner"

 when I tried to use that credit it wasnt in the system


Maybe swiss chalet needs to outsource their services to india or something cause what they are doing right now is frustrating

 in all cases above the fries were soggy.


----------



## pepper (Oct 31, 2005)

I order Swiss Chalet on average twice a month and have had a late delivery once. I got the free dinner, but other than that, never had a problem. I love the online ordering, at least you know you have placed the order correctly! They always say 40 -45 minute for delivery, we ususally get it in 20 - 25 minutes.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

I've never had any trouble with their delivery, but they aren't the fastest. I've also never had decent delivery fries from anyone and don't bother trying anymore.

Some years back the only problem I had was that it took the call-rep over 5 minutes to figure out that I was in a no-delivery zone.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I have had delivery a couple of times and no hassle. Were you dealing with the same location? Maybe they have a problem at that location.


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

I find their food always smells much better than it tastes...


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

Cameo said:


> I have had delivery a couple of times and no hassle. Were you dealing with the same location? Maybe they have a problem at that location.



diff locations on all complaints actually

shoe


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Ordered from them last night and delivery was about 20 mins. Never had any issue with them to date. Hope that continues.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Ordered from them and they said delivery would take 30-45 minutes. 1 hour, 30 minutes minutes later, the food arrived .... cold. This was a Tuesday or Wednesday, not a busy weekend night.

Custumer service was very nice and refunded us the entire amount. I'll still never order delivery from them again. But I do love the dipping sauce.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

The last and final time I ordered from them, they were 40 minutes late, food was cold and not cooked, chicken ran red with blood UGH.


----------

